# bowfishing question



## cpowel10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this question (bowhunting or fishing) so I just put it here.

I know I cannot go to the lake and shoot game fish (bass, bream, etc) but can I legally do it in a private pond?  I've heard that bag limits don't apply in a privately owned pond, so does the law against shooting game fish apply?

We've got a few ponds with plenty of fish, but don't get to fish them much.  I wouldn't mind shooting a few fish to eat, and having fun at the same time.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 16, 2009)

Why would it not be legal?You could poison them all if you wanted to.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 17, 2009)

I see no designation about private or public waters so I take it as the regulations are state wide.

..........................................
Nongame fish and catfish in Savannah system
may be taken by bow and arrow from
freshwater under the following conditions:
• Possession of a sport fishing license is
required to bow fish in Georgia.
• Arrows must be equipped with barbs or
similar devices for recovering fish and
must be attached to the person or bow by
a line sufficient for recovering the arrow
and fish.
• Poisonous or exploding arrowheads are illegal.
• Arrows cannot be discharged into the water
closer than 150 feet to anyone engaged
in any other means of recreation.
• Legal hours for fishing with bow and
arrow are from sunrise to sunset, except
that fish (nongame) may be taken at night
while using a light in reservoirs over
500 acres in size.
• Any game fish with an open wound
possessed by a person bow fishing will be
considered evidence of taking fish illegally.
• Catfish (channel and flathead): Fish may
be taken in the Savannah River and its
tributaries and impoundments in the
Savannah River basin by bow and arrow
any time during the day or at night by the
use of a light.
In


----------



## markland (Feb 17, 2009)

Regulations are statewide and all game is considered property of the state and under their jurisdiction, whether they are on private or public land, as far as wild game is concerned.  You cannot shoot any game fish with a bow in GA.  Mark


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 17, 2009)

markland said:


> Regulations are statewide and all game is considered property of the state and under their jurisdiction, whether they are on private or public land, as far as wild game is concerned.  You cannot shoot any game fish with a bow in GA.  Mark



Here's what is confusing about it to me....

Its our pond (farm pond) that is not fed by any stream or creek.  The only people who can legally fish in it without trespassing would be people with our permission.  We went and picked the fish up to stock the pond, so don't the fish belong to us?  I don't see a difference between a bass that we put in our farm pond and a fish in a goldfish pond (legally).

I understand that limits don't apply to private waters i.e. I can go keep 20 bass out of the pond, so I don't understand why I can't shoot them?  I would only be affecting my own pond.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ihunt said:


> Why would it not be legal?You could poison them all if you wanted to.



I was under the impression that I could do it. I thought since a deer can walk anywhere the state can regulate limits....but the fish can't go anywhere


----------



## markland (Feb 17, 2009)

I would advise you to contact the DNR office and ask them, that would be your best option, but I am pretty sure that the state controls all fish and game regulations whether on private or public land!


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 17, 2009)

markland said:


> I would advise you to contact the DNR office and ask them, that would be your best option, but I am pretty sure that the state controls all fish and game regulations whether on private or public land!



I think I'll give them a call tomorrow just to see.  I've always heard that private ponds weren't regulated....I sure hope they're not.

I'll let yall know tomorrow after I call them up.  If I can legally I'll go on a bass busting bonanza in a few weeks!


----------



## markland (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds good and will be looking forward to hearing what you find out!  It is interesting to call the office sometimes and ask questions about regulations, many times even they do not know and have to look into it, but I am sure you will get your answer on this one and then we all will know.  Good luck!


----------



## br6ppc (Feb 17, 2009)

markland said:


> I would advise you to contact the DNR office and ask them, that would be your best option, but I am pretty sure that the state controls all fish and game regulations whether on private or public land!



Last time I talked with my local warden, the State DNR has no jurisdiction over a private pond that the owner has stocked with fish. Particularly, if the pond has no inflow of navigable water coming in or going out. If this isn't the case, how can a pond owner poison a a pond with Rotenone to kill the fish prior to draining it? I think a private pond with privately stocked fish is up to the discretion of the owner as to how the fish is caught.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 17, 2009)

br6ppc said:


> Last time I talked with my local warden, the State DNR has no jurisdiction over a private pond that the owner has stocked with fish. Particularly, if the pond has no inflow of navigable water coming in or going out. If this isn't the case, how can a pond owner poison a a pond with Rotenone to kill the fish prior to draining it? I think a private pond with privately stocked fish is up to the discretion of the owner as to how the fish is caught.



Thats the same way I have it understood.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 18, 2009)

markland said:


> Sounds good and will be looking forward to hearing what you find out!  It is interesting to call the office sometimes and ask questions about regulations, many times even they do not know and have to look into it, but I am sure you will get your answer on this one and then we all will know.  Good luck!



I called the Albany office today (I'm in Worth co) and they said it was legal to do it in private waters.  I made sure to clarify I was talking about shooting bass in a farm pond and they said it was totally legal.

So......looks like I'm gunna go bust some bass in a few weeks!


----------

